# Free roaming tegus



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone was asking about free roaming tegus, there is nothing wrong about letting them free roam outside as long as you have built the trust first between you and him. I don't free roam my babies, but all of my adults get to roam from time to time. Here is a video clip of Seth free roaming: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kjghQ">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kjghQ</a><!-- m -->


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

what's amazing is how they look so much better when they're walking around doing what Tegus do.


----------



## dorton (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice!
I'm looking forward to doing that with my little guy.


----------



## olympus (Nov 7, 2007)

My tegu loves to free roam. She just doesn't like to go back in the cage.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 7, 2007)

mine snaps when it goes outside


----------



## COWHER (Nov 7, 2007)

i let barbossa free roam outside when its warm out but a month ago he almost was 'Gu-napped by a turkey vulture damn thing got within 5 feet of him and i had to throw my cell phone at it :shock: i got a pelet gun after that and i dare a turkey vulture to come and try me lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2007)

> i let barbossa free roam outside when its warm out but a month ago he almost was 'Gu-napped by a turkey vulture damn thing got within 5 feet of him and i had to throw my cell phone at it Shocked i got a pelet gun after that and i dare a turkey vulture to come and try me lol



That sounds scary. Darn vultures. :x 

I love letting mine freeroam. At one point, I had 2 freeroaming in the park with me; when a mother of 3 saw them. She soon exclaimed to her surprised children and husband, "Look, it's a snake!!!!". They seemed pretty terrified even after I explained that it was just a lizard. The real fun came when I showed them the bigger one and told them their adult size. I bring them out more often now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nat (Nov 12, 2007)

I probably won't be able to free roam mine once they grow up because.. 
a) there are too many wild animals in my yard, not to mention loose neighbours dogs and A LOT of eagles
b) the city where I live has very strict reptile / exotic laws and I could get in trouble taking them to the park 

but once I move into my own place (rather than renting the house I am in now) I am sure all of that will change! In the meantime, I let mine free roam inside the house.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

nat said:


> I probably won't be able to free roam mine once they grow up because..
> a) there are too many wild animals in my yard, not to mention loose neighbours dogs and A LOT of eagles
> b) the city where I live has very strict reptile / exotic laws and I could get in trouble taking them to the park
> 
> but once I move into my own place (rather than renting the house I am in now) I am sure all of that will change! In the meantime, I let mine free roam inside the house.


Work with what you got Nat! by the way welcome to the site you should introduce your self in the forums we can all give you a proper welcome that way :lol: :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

Cowher, I near pissed myself reading your post. Threw your cellphone, dam boy, I'm still laughing. 

I have a big enclosed back yard, I let my little guy roam for at least 30 minutes every day that there is sun. He usually basks for 15-20 and then explores. I keep a close eye for the cats and the occasional hawk or falcon and to make sure he's not heading into an area I can't get him out of, like the back of the hot tub.

He used to sprint when I got near him, but now he just seems annoyed when I pick him up and take him away from his "giant" enclosure and put him in the "cell".

Giving him a chance to get natural sunlight is so important!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

We let ours roam in the yard when it's warm. One always headed for the woods and the other for the road. Mostly they just wandered and basked. We just need to keep a close eye on them. There are some very large birds in the trees sometimes. Our Bearded Dragons are sometimes terrified by the calls of the birds.

My wife has taken the Tegu's (one at a time) to our son's baseball games (with a harness on a leash). Some people are curious and some are terrified. Our Red even laid next to the dog in the front of the bleachers once.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

That would be a great picture. The little league game in the background, apple pie at the concession stand, irate fathers leaning against the fence screaming at their kid and the family dog and tegu fast asleep in the warm summer sun.

Better than dogs playing poker.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

haha cool.


have any of you guys tried clicker training with your tegus? I want to try it but dont have the first clue as where to start.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> have any of you guys tried clicker training with your tegus? I want to try it but have the first clue as where to start.


We bought them but haven't used them. Rick has some info on his site.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

greentriple said:


> That would be a great picture. The little league game in the background, apple pie at the concession stand, irate fathers leaning against the fence screaming at their kid and the family dog and tegu fast asleep in the warm summer sun.
> 
> Better than dogs playing poker.


I wish I had taken some pictures. I was on the other side of the fence. 

I wish I had a picture of the woman that fell out of her chair trying to get away from him. My wife was holding him under her arm. He was calm, the woman went nuts!!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

About 8 years ago I was walking through Balboa Park with my 4.5 foot iguana on my shoulder, and my dog on his leash, a very cute Welsh Terrier. A woman in her late 50's came around the corner with her husband in arm. She took a look at the dog and said something like, "oh, honey look at that cute dog...." She then looked up at me and began to ask what kind of dog he was when here eyes caught a gander of Harriett. The woman let out a blood curdling scream and ran full sprint in the opposite direction. Her husband had a few choice words for me and then took off after her. I laughed about it for days.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd laugh too. 

I think some towns have laws against showing reptiles in public because it could cause a disturbance. I keep meaning to call the town police to ask.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

I guess for now Sancho will have to be happy roaming around the house. This was today:





































He's got an easy life.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow good shots they could be in a mag! Good lookin 'Gu too :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Great shots!!


----------



## olympus (Nov 13, 2007)

I give mine the car keys and she comes back when shes ready. We have a trustworthy relationship.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

greentriple said:


> About 8 years ago I was walking through Balboa Park with my 4.5 foot iguana on my shoulder, and my dog on his leash, a very cute Welsh Terrier. A woman in her late 50's came around the corner with her husband in arm. She took a look at the dog and said something like, "oh, honey look at that cute dog...." She then looked up at me and began to ask what kind of dog he was when here eyes caught a gander of Harriett. The woman let out a blood curdling scream and ran full sprint in the opposite direction. Her husband had a few choice words for me and then took off after her. I laughed about it for days.



Was he mad at you? lol


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

ah you know old people always yellin about something :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

I yell whenever I can, that's why I had a kid. Someone I can yell at for no reason at all.... :twisted:


----------

